# finally! ICS leak for droid bionic!



## envizion

looks like someone found a ics leak for the bionic! unlike the engineering build before this one, this one is fully flashable with kernel and all









edit: oops sorry, guess i should've linked: source


----------



## darkstarsinner

Lol well where is it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddggttff3

staging server 3, or go check over at droidhive.


----------



## znel_52

yes!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dom02

Sweet!! Of course Droid hive its down at the moment lol. I'll see if anywhere else has it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner

Lol I'm scared to try it. I'm sure it'll be hard or damn near impossible to go back to .905 gingerbread to get the full ICS when it's ready

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

I will wait on this one to get turned into cm9 or miui v4. If I can't flash back to gb I am not jumping off the ship. Can't wait though.


----------



## freddy0872

Im going to try it. What's to lose? Just make a TiBu and android. If u get stuck or wanna go back to gb flash ur nandroid. If it fails fxz it then restore nandroid. Im trying it as soon as vacation is over! don't got my desktop with me and the 93 degree beach is to relaxing.
Post if u do try tho. At latest I am going to late tomorrow


----------



## willbur73

I doubt doing an fxz would actually take it back to GB now that true ICS is out. It contains a totally new kernel, and would probably fail the check on the fxz.


----------



## nivag

From what I've read your will not be able to fzx back to gingerbread after flashing ics.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonofskywalker3

freddy0872 said:


> Im going to try it. What's to lose? Just make a TiBu and android. If u get stuck or wanna go back to gb flash ur nandroid. If it fails fxz it then restore nandroid. Im trying it as soon as vacation is over! don't got my desktop with me and the 93 degree beach is to relaxing.
> Post if u do try tho. At latest I am going to late tomorrow


Also, Nandroid, not gonna happen. Same as FXZ, the kernel is locked down, can't be backed up and restored, so if you try to flash a GB backup it won't boot cause it's running the ICS kernel. That said, i'm going for it, caution to the wind. I'll let you know what it's like on the other side =)


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I can't check it out until later, so I am living vicariously through you guys who can and will try it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gelu

I really want to flash this at work but also will need my phone all day if it breaks it


----------



## ElTimablo

I'm waiting with baited breath to see what sonofskywalker comes back with. I've been bitching about Motorola's lack of interest in the Bionic since I got mine in March.


----------



## basoodler

Im letting mine charge to fxz.

Flashing tonight

I am impatenient lol


----------



## SonicJoe

I took the plunge. Very smooth. No issues (yet). Root survived using Voodoo.


----------



## skyroket

Can you try to FXZ back to 902 for science?


----------



## basoodler

Its a new bootloader, therefore flashing back is impossible. I wish we could flash new bootloaders, it would solve a lot if problems.

The update is huge... 340mg and takes a while to download on 3g


----------



## sonofskywalker3

Ok, so after lunch, long download time, FXZ back to .902, update to .905, I have just finished flashing the update. It is booting for the first time as I'm typing this.

First boot the "Dual Core" screen was up for just long enough to make me a little nervous, but then the bootanimation started, nothing new there.

Ok, got the "Android is upgrading" box. The suspense is killing me!!

New lock screen is very cool. shows a key orb in the middle and when you touch it you can drag it one of four directions to select unlock, messaging, camera, or phone.This version of blur is closer to stock, with widgets in the app drawer, and horizontal list. Fully bloated release btw.

It's running really well. Camera and video camera are better than ever. Faster to pull up, focus is more responsive and smarter. It includes the smart actions app, which is nice. Includes what appears to be stock ics keyboard and swype, as well as a "google voice typing" option.

Per about phone this is version 4.0.4 build 6.7.2_223. It includes some interesting developer options too.

I've been using it for about 15 minutes now and not a single issue, no force closes, no freezes, no slowdowns, and best of all, no data drops! It's been on 4GLTE the whole time, downloading apps, updates, email, etc.

Netflix works great, seems to load even faster, but i may just have rose colored glasses here.

Also as has been stated before, this does overclock the processor to 1.2ghz, per setcpu. Webtop 3.0 is included and it looks way better than the original. It causes system UI to crash, so I'm going to have to find out why that is... I'm using the $50 bionic lapdock btw.

Second bootup is much faster than the first, and much faster than with GB. This changed my phone from great to amazing, seriously. I'm so excited.

*TLR*

*This is the best thing I have ever done to my phone!! I will post if anything goes wrong, but so far I'm so happy!!*


----------



## ElTimablo

> Also as has been stated before, this does overclock the processor to 1.2ghz


So wait. Does this _allow_ us to overclock, or does it just do it for us? Either way, woohoo!


----------



## juicy

As he said it, I would assume setcpu will now recognize 1.2ghz as a stop point instead of just 1ghz. Any reports on battery life? Im totally flashing this later

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skyroket

Can someone explain why we don't use Bittorrent to get these files around? Are they really going to come after your IP address for a leak? I've got a torrent ready to rock, but if I'm overlooking something, I won't post it.


----------



## sonofskywalker3

It does automatically set the max clockspeed to 1200mhz, no OC program needed.

Also I believe I can shed some light on the lapdock/webtop issues. No matter what I do I cannot get System UI to stop force closing if I am on the launcher when I open the lapdock screen. If I am on another program (startup wizard, play store, quickoffice, netflix, etc.) it works fine, right up until I hit the "Home" key, when it immediatly starts FCing again. I was able to remedy this by installing a 3'rd party launcher from the play store, in this case Apex launcher, and setting it as the default. This way I was able to bypass the stock blur launcher which was causing the FC issues, and now the lapdock works perfect.

TLR
If you're getting FC's with the Lapdock, Install apex Launcher. Problem solved.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I don't know about you guys, but it downloaded in about 3-4 minutes over 4g

Does it wipe internal sd card? Data? How to keep root?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fastpakr

Install Voodoo's OTA Rootkeeper while on .905 and make a root backup. After the upgrade, launch the app again and restore root from there. Quick and painless.

On the install I did, everything seemed to stick on the internal card. Apps were kept, text messages, etc. I'd still backup to be safe, but you probably won't have to use it.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I keep getting logwrapper errors while validating the system partition. This is part of CWR Bootstrap, but I can't for the life of me remember how to fix it.

I know that there's a symlink made during bootstrap concerning it, just don't remember what I need to manually change back. Anyone have a tip?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Nevermind. Found it.

Uninstall Bootstrap app first!!
Delete /system/bin/hijack
Delete /system/bin/logwrapper
Rename /system/bin/logwrapper.bin to /system/bin/logwrapper

I KNEW it was something simple, I was just brain farting

Has anyone bootstrapped the ICS build? I'm rebooting from flashing the zip now. Hope there's eventually a way to FXZ to ICS


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Omg, nerdgasm

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fastpakr

Yeah, I don't think the guy whose phone I switched over was nearly as excited about it as I was.


----------



## freddy0872

so is there any luck in flashing in safestrap? if so would safe side be the only way to flash the leak? I know your not able to have 2 stock images running in safestrap. Safe&nonSafe. one must be stock then on safe side should be non stock. (a custom rom) i really want to give this a go but want to make sure as to where or how to put it if i were to use safe strap.


----------



## SonicJoe

Minor issue (for me): Hulu complains there is no DRM support. I don't use Hulu on my phone, so it doesn't affect me. It may be a deal breaker for others.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> so is there any luck in flashing in safestrap? if so would safe side be the only way to flash the leak? I know your not able to have 2 stock images running in safestrap. Safe&nonSafe. one must be stock then on safe side should be non stock. (a custom rom) i really want to give this a go but want to make sure as to where or how to put it if i were to use safe strap.


I am 99.99% positive it will not work, as there's a new kernel and bootloader.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

I just opened Rom Toolbox (Lite) and my cpu frequencies go from 300 to 1000. 1200 is not an option

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicy

Tried voodoo on eclipse 905 before i fxzed. Did not work. Any root methods out yet...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunterwrot

i can not find an active link for the .902 fxz. im on a slow download of the all in one. Anyone know of a mirror to the .902?


----------



## freddy0872

Well what is our way back to stock if it goes belly up? Or am I missing something?


----------



## _matt

Confirmed fxz 902 will get you back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

_matt said:


> Confirmed fxz 902 will get you back
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


And can you take the 905 OTA?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> And can you take the 905 OTA?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Your 902 fxz will allow u to get the 905 OTA. Proven. Did it on the laptop. Couldn't wait to get home! Very nice however! Going back to ics right now! Has anyone tested bluetooth by chance? Didn't do that yet


----------



## juicy

freddy0872 said:


> Your 902 fxz will allow u to get the 905 OTA. Proven. Did it on the laptop. Couldn't wait to get home! Very nice however! Going back to ics right now! Has anyone tested bluetooth by chance? Didn't do that yet


Was just using blueooth, works great

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

freddy0872 said:


> Was just using blueooth, works great
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I had no problems with bluetooth for music. Didn't try to make or receive a call. Notifications played through the phone speaker, though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gobi42

How is the data on the new leak

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

gobi42 said:


> How is the data on the new leak
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Been rock solid for me for the last 7 hours. I'll let you know in a few days.


----------



## gordo80

can you root back with this leak?


----------



## basoodler

I still have not been able to root it. The upgrade itself is smooth, seems to be snappy. The 3g seems sketchy at times, almost like it hangs up or lags.

Battery life seems to be stable to say the least lol. I did the fxz with 40% (factory extended battery) to 902, downloaded the 905 update and installed, flashed ics, and tooled around with launchers for a couple hours without charging. Just hit 10%.

I am not used to stock at all, and little things like the keyboard is slightly different leading to constant typos and lack of toggles in the pull down have been bugging me to death lol. Not to mention the ugly default layout and widgets that came with the bionic lol. Those are the only things i have to complain about though.

The razr root script failed even when i had it set on the proper usb settings. With usb debug and unknown sources checked. Is there another way to root without having to fxz back and use motofail/voodoo


----------



## bboyairwreck

basoodler said:


> ...lack of toggles in the pull down have been bugging me to death lol.


download Notification Toggle in the Play store and you will no longer have to die of bugs lol


----------



## arie_crent

hi all, i'm on stock 902 rooted now, what should i do to flash this ICS leak? i try to update ota but get message "motorola account required" -"system update" is not available without a motorola service account. would you like to setup an account now?
i come from indonesia.
thx before.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

And there's an unofficial CM9 already...

http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/targa/ics-leak-builds/cm9/

Know exactly what I'm doing tonight, since FXZ works.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gobi42

so I took the plunge to upgrade to leak uh I kept a route with voodoo and data seems to be pretty stable for now I will update as the day goes along

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## juicy

The razr edge root method workwd without a hitch. I did have to doqnload the newest drivers right from the moto site though

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gobi42

anyone else getting those on the internet and like free iphone in their notification pulldown menu? If so how do u get rid of them they are really annoying

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## elusive

This update has been working very well for me since last night. I noticed some small bugs but nothing that would convince me to migrate back to GB. For example, when you choose to add a widget by long pressing on the home screen, the text color is the same as the background so you cannot see the name of the widget. The workaround is to add the widget via the app drawer. Flash video has locked the browser up on me a couple times too.


----------



## juicy

I too noticed the widget problem but the drawer works fine. Im using apex launcher and it works great on this. I am having no issues, actually less issues than gb lol. I found it is a lot smoother than gb was and seemingly better battery life as well. I can't complain. It may just be me or the fact that I am using Google music instead of Pandora streaming, but audio over Bluetooth seems a lot cleaner. Any truth to this or is my mind playing tricks on me

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler

They are saying not to use the razr root now?

Has the "special" root been released yet? I couldn't get the razr thing to work even with the drivers?

Anyone flash cm9 yet?

I would add the portrait keyboard as a bug.. its sluggish and annoying


----------



## gobi42

4g was rock soils for me and the hand off to 3g has been good too I seen to have a little better signal with this radio than the GB radios. However the jury is still out on battery life hopefully it stabilize after a day or so

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## basoodler

3g hand off is good. 3g itself seemed slow last night, but has been good today.

This morn I had a data drop, but it was right after trying to root and turning on foxfi.
Foxfi works, i wish root would take so u could try tge rooted teather.
Rooting has been a pain. I hate using windows to begin with.. because its full of spyware and i resorted to ubuntu instead of fixing it. After failing root i noticed my huskey had chewed the pc charger wire in half.


----------



## envizion

finally got time to flash this. kinda like the blur ics interface, nice and smooth so far and holy crap forgot how much bloatware comes with the stock roms.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

See the 223.3 thread in Bionic General for details .. Flashing the CM9 build for ICS kernel worked fine, but there were problems with the ROM itself (Cut STS-Dev team some slack, this is the FIRST ROM I've seen for the ICS leak)

The biggest problem I ran into was not being able to restore the nandroid of ICS I had made. I had to FXZ to .902, OTA to .905 and will now be applying the 223.3 leak


----------



## gordo80

Are you guys able to root back with this leak and what method are you guys using?


----------



## juicy

Root worked fine using the razrs edge one click method. Btw, has anyone tried webtop? What a major improvement, Onlive desktop even works. Webtop 3.0 is great

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhp117

if your are 4ever rooted the ics leak wont flash
so i use voodoo rootkeeper , i temp un-root before i flash the ics leak then restore root


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Was talking with dhacker, and it is a problem with the recovery itself not mounting the partitions properly. Looks like recovery just needs to be updated for ICS

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gordo80

been pulling my hair..I am new to the bionic where can I find Razrs edge one root method...been looking around. I am more familiar with thunderbolt...sorry guys


----------



## bamafan39

gordo80 said:


> been pulling my hair..I am new to the bionic where can I find Razrs edge one root method...been looking around. I am more familiar with thunderbolt...sorry guys


here ya go https://twitter.com/...875624127053826


----------



## gordo80

bamafan39 said:


> here ya go https://twitter.com/...875624127053826


thanks


----------



## hacku

I just went into Verizon to re-activate my Bionic and I casually asked the guy when ICS was going to be released for the Bionic. He told me he had JUST got an email about it today and had the print-out. He wouldn't let me take a pic of the print-out, but it showed August 7th as the date when the Bionic would be getting ICS.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## envizion

hacku said:


> I just went into Verizon to re-activate my Bionic and I casually asked the guy when ICS was going to be released for the Bionic. He told me he had JUST got an email about it today and had the print-out. He wouldn't let me take a pic of the print-out, but it showed August 7th as the date when the Bionic would be getting ICS.
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


ehhhh coming from a verizon rep, i wouldn't put my money on it. however the current leak build is already pretty polished, so i guess its likely.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Yeah, I trust most in store VZW reps about as much as I could trust my kids not to eat my Skittles while I'm at work. The difference being that my kids are generally more educated on things than VZW store employees.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bygslym69

How root this ics leak.. i try it 10 times..fxz 902 then op 905 rooted then ics leak lost root. Install new drivers, check usb debugging then ran RAZR root method..keep getting adb shell error.. what to do?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _matt

bygslym69 said:


> How root this ics leak.. i try it 10 times..fxz 902 then op 905 rooted then ics leak lost root. Install new drivers, check usb debugging then ran RAZR root method..keep getting adb shell error.. what to do?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Start all over, I know it sucks but it works
Redownload all files
Format both SDCARDS, internal and external
FXZ to .902 when done just touch the 4 corners to bypass
reboot recovery and update .905, when done just touch the 4 corners to bypass
reboot recovery and update ICS, enter your info if you want
install new drivers
use razor root by DJrBliss
Reboot and your up and running with 1.2!
If you need any files I can setup a temp server and host for a couple hours


----------



## bygslym69

So i need to move i files to pc before format.. i have the ics 2333 file and which drivers are you using

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Was talking with dhacker, and it is a problem with the recovery itself not mounting the partitions properly. Looks like recovery just needs to be updated for ICS
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I just had to fxz again after trying to flash the leak based cm9. It wouldn't get past the boot ani, then it would reboot recovery. So I went to restore my nandroid I had made, only for it to fail to restore system, (this has now happened twice) leaving me with a nonfunctioning phone. Something is definitely up with recovery, and this is with using bionic bootstrap.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## milski65

simonbarsinistr said:


> I just had to fxz again after trying to flash the leak based cm9. It wouldn't get past the boot ani, then it would reboot recovery. So I went to restore my nandroid I had made, only for it to fail to restore system, (this has now happened twice) leaving me with a nonfunctioning phone. Something is definitely up with recovery, and this is with using bionic bootstrap.
> 
> Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


It would be nice to get this taken care of.


----------



## flare561

milski65 said:


> It would be nice to get this taken care of.


Are you using the free our paid CWM? Using the paid (CWM 5.Something) or free (CWM 4.something)? With the paid I did a full backup and successful restore.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Not sure how it would matter if you're using paid. The fstab changes from GB to ICS

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milski65

flare561 said:


> Are you using the free our paid CWM? Using the paid (CWM 5.Something) or free (CWM 4.something)? With the paid I did a full backup and successful restore.


I may be misunderstanding, and I'm still doing my required reading coming to a new phone, but if I do understand correctly you can't nandroid from ics back to gb via Bionic bootstrap regardless of recovery, purchased or not. If I'm mistaken my bad.


----------



## steve125

Flashed dhackers leak for cm9 with safe strap 2.0 this morning. So far its been flawless. Haven't found a bug yet.

Sent from my 2233 leaked CM9 XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

milski65 said:


> I may be misunderstanding, and I'm still doing my required reading coming to a new phone, but if I do understand correctly you can't nandroid from ics back to gb via Bionic bootstrap regardless of recovery, purchased or not. If I'm mistaken my bad.


No, that has no chance of working at all. I mean restoring an ICS leak nandroid over an ICS leak system

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hacku

envizion said:


> ehhhh coming from a verizon rep, i wouldn't put my money on it. however the current leak build is already pretty polished, so i guess its likely.


I know what you mean, but the only reason I believe it a little mofe than usual is that this was a print out of an internal email.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> No, that has no chance of working at all. I mean restoring an ICS leak nandroid over an ICS leak system
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I'm wondering if the fact that I didn't update su binary or busybox might be causing problems. I'm guessing that won't help, but the versions installed via motofail aren't the most recent. I haven't been a safestrap user, but it seems to be a viable option, since people have been flashing without issues.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## juicy

Any idea why android os is taking so much battery up

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## envizion

have anyone tried out the cm9 nightlies on ics leak being released by dhacker? is everything functional in it now? like video camera, games, etc


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

envizion said:


> have anyone tried out the cm9 nightlies on ics leak being released by dhacker? is everything functional in it now? like video camera, games, etc


It's missing Torch, and there's a funny issue with rotation graphics, going from portrait to landscape. Otherwise, I'm ecstatic about it.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidbot

Having issue with WIFI. I have 2 bionics (1 is my Dads). Both are on 2233 and mine works fine no issues. However my fathers is having issues with wifi. It keeps tryng to turn wifi on but never works. It does not find any networks or anything. I reflashed several times, installed from different file hosts and fxz three times. Cannot figure out what is causing this. I even swapped out sim and sd cards to no luck.
Does anybody else have this issue.


----------



## tperata

Flashed 6.7.2233 yesterday, runs beautifully. I can confirm that yes, you can fxz back to 902, however until the official ota is released, I don't know why you'd want to. Everything about my phone is better than before.

One small thing I found: in menu > manage apps you can't swipe back and forth to switch between categories.


----------



## tperata

And why are people still using bootstrap? Safestrap is much safer, hence the name, plus hash has released a version for the new ics leaks.


----------



## SonicJoe

tperata said:


> Flashed 6.7.2233 yesterday, runs beautifully. I can confirm that yes, you can fxz back to 902, however until the official ota is released, I don't know why you'd want to. Everything about my phone is better than before.
> 
> One small thing I found: in menu > manage apps you can't swipe back and forth to switch between categories.


I can swipe back and forth in manage apps.


----------



## kgbrown247

i have not had a motorola since my dx but my wife managed to install eclipse 2.0 / .893 i believe? she now wants to try the ics leak but wants me do it, lol. what is the safest method to perform this honeydew request without bricking her phone and having to give her my gnex? any help would be greatly appreciated. back in my day there were .sbf's and rsd but now i see fzw and safe/boot straps and im feeling a bit of malaise


----------



## juicy

Lol what you want to do is follow the. 902 fxz guide (it is like our sbf). Then set it up and accept the 905 update that will come ota. After that put the ics leak on your SD card and shut the phone off. Then holding down the volume up and down keys press and hold the power button. This will load a screen with some options on it. Press volume down to recovery then volume up to select it. An Android with a caution triangle will pop up, press volume up+down at the same rime again. Then navigate the next menu like you would bootstrap and apply zip from SD card. Select your ics leak and enjoy! Should take almost 20 minutes to apply the leak after you select it. It is rather large.

Edit: oh yeah, Good luck! Lol. Btw if rsd isn't recognising your phone, go the motorola site and get the drivers there. Not sure if they are different but I wasn't getting recognized and then I got the drivers there and it worked great

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kgbrown247

thanks, will try it out and let you know how it goes!


----------



## juicy

Its pretty nice. You don't need to root the 902 or 905 builds either during the process. Root after you get ics on there using the razrs edge one click root

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner

kgbrown247 said:


> i have not had a motorola since my dx but my wife managed to install eclipse 2.0 / .893 i believe? she now wants to try the ics leak but wants me do it, lol. what is the safest method to perform this honeydew request without bricking her phone and having to give her my gnex? any help would be greatly appreciated. back in my day there were .sbf's and rsd but now i see fzw and safe/boot straps and im feeling a bit of malaise


I believe you can just fastboot the 902 update or 905 even. Then flash ics.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

You want to start at .902, take the .905 OTA, and then flash the 223.x leak in STOCK RECOVERY

Use the razr root tool that's all over EVERY ICS thread to root after you get booted in ICS. Or, root 905 and use Voodoo Root Keeper to backup root, and restore root after you upgrade


----------



## cd95yj

Holy cow, this leak is awesome! I love the look and feel of ICS and the battery life of my phone... I unplugged it at 2:30pm on 06/26, it is now 1:32 am on the 27th and I am still at 70% - Almost 12 hours and only down 30%, that is amazing! (extended battery BTW)


----------



## kgbrown247

juicy said:


> Edit: oh yeah, Good luck! Lol. Btw if rsd isn't recognising your phone, go the motorola site and get the drivers there. Not sure if they are different but I wasn't getting recognized and then I got the drivers there and it worked great
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Flawlessly execution juicy!! thanks for your help! wifey is in love with her bionic again and i dont have give up my gnex. it looks and runs pretty sweet i must say.
thanks to the other members that responded as well!


----------

